# Ryse: Son of Rome



## Brian G Turner (Oct 16, 2014)

This was an Xbox One exclusive for a while, but it's now available for PC.

I'd be very, very interested in playing this - only thing is that I'm not sure my graphics card will be able to handle it - took me a while just to find graphics settings that worked for Skyrim!

However, anyone played this and enjoyed it? Or a poor experience with flashy graphics, and Romans?


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 22, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the game quite a bit; the story isn't as grandiose as other games that take place in the same era, but because of that I felt it was a bit more grounded to me.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 22, 2014)

I remember Ginx TV's review of it as being a mix - impressive but with a clunky control map.

pH


----------



## LukeW (Dec 4, 2014)

Saw this pop up on Steam. Might wait for it to come on sale before I grab it, not really on the radar. I do like a bit of Roman world setting though so who knows?


----------

